# Evinrude 15PS Informationen?



## AndreL (13. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gestern einen Evinrude E15BACTA geschenkt bekommen. Es ist ja nicht so das ich nicht schon einen klasse Motor habe (Yamaha F6 Viertakter), aber einen geschenkten Ersatzmotor nimmt man ja immer gerne, vorallem wenn er trotz seines Alters aussieht als wenn er nicht wirklich viel genutzt wurde (nur hatte wohl jemand zuviel Fett über und ALLES eingesaut).
Nun zu meinem "Problem" ich kenne mich mit Evinrude/Johnson absolut nicht aus, und somit sagen mir einige "Bedienelemente" und Funktionen nicht wirklich viel. Zum einen ist da auf der Vorderseite zwischen Choke und Seilzugstarter ein "Drehrad" bei dem ich nicht weiß wofur es ist. Und über der Seckkupplung für den Tankanschluss kann man auch ein Rad drehen, auch da weiß ich nicht genau wofür.
Kann mir jemand villeicht einen "Schnellkurs" betreffs dieses Motors geben oder hat villeicht, was noch viel schöner wäre eine Bedienungsanleitung von einem Evinrude Johnson dieser Serie, die er mir "leihen" könnte.
Auch würde ich mich über den einen oder anderen Tipp freuen ob es da irgendwelche Tricks oder Besonderheiten gibt die ich beachten sollte, wie etwa welches Mischungsverhältniss usw.
Rausbekommen habe ich anhand des Typenschildes das der Motor 1983 gebaut wurde. 
Was mich noch interessieren würde, was bedeutet das BA in der Typenkennung (soll eine Ausstattungsvariante angeben).


----------



## detlefb (13. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*

hast es auf dieser Seite mal probiert

http://www.operatorsguide.brp.com/default.aspx?brands=evinrude&lang=e&type=og

English ist aber Pflicht :m

bei mit dauert das laden gerad ewig


----------



## AndreL (13. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*

Die Seite gibts auch auf deutsch. Nur haben die jungs nur Bedienungsanleitungen ab 2005.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## detlefb (14. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*

Dann schreibe die doch einfach mal an.

Zumindest die Amerikaner verstehen etwas von Service und Kundenzufriedenheit.


----------



## AndreL (14. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*



detlefb schrieb:


> Dann schreibe die doch einfach mal an.
> 
> Zumindest die Amerikaner verstehen etwas von Service und Kundenzufriedenheit.



Hab gerade mit Deutschland und anschließend mit USA telefoniert. Die haben einfach offenbar keine Anleitungen mehr von den Motoren. ABER es gibt einen Fremdanbieter der die noch hat:m zwar in Englisch aber besser als nichts.


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*

Weiß ja nicht ob der Anbieter der gleiche ist. Lieber ein mal zu viel wie gar nix posten 

Guck mal da

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/2060292


----------



## AndreL (15. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*

So, nach längeren Nachforschungen habe ich festgestellt das es offenbar keine Bedienungsanleitung mehr gibt, dafür aber eine Reperaturanleitung, welche aber mit über 70$ recht teuer ist.

@Tiffi, irgendwie schnalle ich nicht genau was man bei dem Link den du reingesetzt hast bekommt. Ist das eine Universalanleitung für alles was in dem angegebenen Zeitraum an Motoren gebaut wurde? Wie interpretierst du das?

Im Endeffekt weiß ich nur eins noch nicht, die Einstellschraube auf der Vorderseite neben dem Choke regelt (vermutlich) die Luftzufuhr zum Vergaser. Wenn irgendwer noch weiß wie man die handhabt brauch ich beine Anleitung mehr.


----------



## Tiffy (15. August 2007)

*AW: Evinrude 15PS Informationen?*

Da steht doch ziemlich genau was man bekommt ?? Eben eine Rep Anleitung für die da angegebenen Motoren.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere regelt die von Dir angegebene Schraube das Gemisch. Entweder durch Luft die zugegeben wird oder durch einen Bypasskanal der Kraftstoff zugibt. Eingestellt wird normalerweise die goldene Mitte. Motor läuft im betriebswarmen Zustand. Dann Schraube rein bis er unruhig läuft. Schraube raus drehen ( Umdehungen zählen ). Der Motor wird erst wieder gut laufen und wenn Du weiterdrehst wird er wieder unrund laufen. Genau zwischen diesen Bereichen ist die beste Einstellung. Da Du die Umdrehungen gezählt hast kannst Du sie durch zwei teilen und dann die Schraube wieder entsprechend rein drehen.


----------

